# New Otters are out



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.otteroutdoors.com/portablefishhousepackages.html

Dad ordered a xt pro for Erie. I am looking at the new one man.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

fishingful said:


> http://www.otteroutdoors.com/portablefishhousepackages.html
> 
> Dad ordered a xt pro for Erie. I am looking at the new one man.


where can we see prices for these? I would like to have the 1 man also.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't see prices anyplace. Dad put one on hold at Franks Outdoors. The big one with all the options was around 1150.00. He didn't check on the one man.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

$1150?!?!?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Shannon, If Bob got the big one, we can just fish with him !!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Mike, I'll have my ice palace for Erie, would like to have a 1 man for smaller lakes I can't take the snowmobile or quad.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The otter shanty is worth every penny they are incredible. The one man is not going to be cheap, but It will be awesome. I have had several shanties and nothing compared to an otter.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea dad got the big one. He will take up 3/4 of it lol. We are going to sell the 3... 2 man clam shacks. But keep the frabill one man flip and the clam and eskimo hubs for now.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I love my Frabill Magnum, just right for 2 or me if I wanna move a little !!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I just talked to otter about their new 1 man hideout........ Ouch 500$ I'm going to run my garbage clam into the ice first before I buy that


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Good thing I am between flip shanty's at the moment. Of course I am now looking at the 2 man.......


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Fishingful... if you've got a 3 man and you're interested in selling it let me know!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> I just talked to otter about their new 1 man hideout........ Ouch 500$ I'm going to run my garbage clam into the ice first before I buy that



That's what we said the other night prolly around $500. Nice shanty. If it was built like the set up of my clam I'd buy it. I love the extra room of it. The otter seems narrow.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Like anything they proably need to iron out the bugs first. Next year they will have redesigned it.

We have 2 hubs that are 3 man but going to hang on to them for this year. The 3 clam 2000 that we have are the ones that will go. That way we can take the rack off the back of the quad. The suitcase style shantys don't fit our fishing style any more. May have an airboat for sale also lol. Dad keeps going back and forth about keeping that.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

$500 for a one man flip?!? Not for all the tea in China...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Like anything they proably need to iron out the bugs first. Next year they will have redesigned it.
> 
> We have 2 hubs that are 3 man but going to hang on to them for this year. The 3 clam 2000 that we have are the ones that will go. That way we can take the rack off the back of the quad. The suitcase style shantys don't fit our fishing style any more. May have an airboat for sale also lol. Dad keeps going back and forth about keeping that.



I Remember fishing off I believe congress lake rd and trying to get your 2000 pegged down in 50 mph windsI had problems with mine too. That's what I do not miss


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea. That one is long gone. But we had bought a few for charter trips on erie. They are hard to catch walleyes out of.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

When I used to walleye fish out of it I used a 17" st croix panfish rod lol. That way I could set the hook and not smack the front of the shack. I don't miss it 1 bit, and having to lean back all the time.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Erieangler51 said:


> When I used to walleye fish out of it I used a 17" st croix panfish rod lol. That way I could set the hook and not smack the front of the shack. I don't miss it 1 bit, and having to lean back all the time.


Not bad if you were in it yourself and fished sideways. I got spoiled with the room in a hub. But need something faster to set up. Flip shantys are the way to go for mobility.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup fished sideways in her many times. Had mine over 14 years and finally got rid of it 2 years ago when I got my 1 man flip. Yes hubs are nice for the room. I've got an Eskimo 949. Got it for inland with more that just me going but a pia if you want to move.


----------

